# Borbet Type A Flat Center caps??



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

where can i get these? i cannot find them anywhere and they dont come new like this. They look horrible with the new style center caps. Any help is greatly appreciated. If i can get ahold of these then i can purchase the wheels new instead of used with the flat caps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Borbet Type A Flat Center caps?? (German_Muscle)*

up, no one knows anything ehh?


----------



## billcosbyluvsvr6s (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Borbet Type A Flat Center caps?? (German_Muscle)*

http://www.ebay.de
or http://www.tunershop.com
either way youll be paying ~$125 shipped for 4


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Borbet Type A Flat Center caps?? (German_Muscle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Muscle* »_where can i get these? i cannot find them anywhere and they dont come new like this. They look horrible with the new style center caps. Any help is greatly appreciated. If i can get ahold of these then i can purchase the wheels new instead of used with the flat caps. Thanks in advance.

We got the Borbet Flat caps in Stock


----------



## w1ck3d (Feb 27, 2004)

streetsounds said:


> *Re: Borbet Type A Flat Center caps?? (German_Muscle)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *German_Muscle* »_where can i get these? i cannot find them anywhere and they dont come new like this. They look horrible with the new style center caps. Any help is greatly appreciated. If i can get ahold of these then i can purchase the wheels new instead of used with the flat caps. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Still available?


----------

